

New Android Malware is Disguised as a Security App - mitchie_luna
http://www.pcworld.com/article/257858/new_android_malware_is_disguised_as_a_security_app.html

======
s_henry_paulson
They leave out the most important information.. how does this spread?

E-mail? Text messages? Word of mouth?

Knowing how it is going to present itself is probably the most important
factor in preventing it from spreading.

